# Job Site Trailer Alarm Systems



## jarvis design

My 14' enclosed trailer was broken into last week - it was at a customers in the driveway - had really good locks, so they cut the hasp. Lost about $8000 in power tools.
Question: Does anyone have any comments on mobile alarm systems?


----------



## buildenterprise

Get one


----------



## kauser667

I have used tattletale alarm at my shop and jobsites and its great! Easy to set up, only have had a couple of false alarms. One monthly monitoring fee per base unit. Can have multiple sensors. 

http://www.tattletalealarm.com/

I also think dewalt make a single unit that is GPS related, you pay a monthly monitoring fee per item with the dewalt, but it may be what you want for a tool trailer!

http://www.dewaltmobilelock.com/main.asp

Do not buy the mobile sitelock from Dewalt, I have heard some horror stories about it. I have heard good things about the mobilelock in certain situations.


----------



## Mike Finley

jarvis design said:


> My 14' enclosed trailer was broken into last week - it was at a customers in the driveway - had really good locks, so they cut the hasp. Lost about $8000 in power tools.
> Question: Does anyone have any comments on mobile alarm systems?


What do you want it to do? How do you want it to work?

Cut the HASP? As in these type of locks?









If that is what you mean you need to get these types first thing


----------



## mickeyco

Mike Finley said:


> What do you want it to do? How do you want it to work?
> 
> Cut the HASP? As in these type of locks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is what you mean you need to get these types first thing




I think he's talking about cutting this part"











He needs one of these (like the lock you pictured above):











Although you can still pop those.



.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

You guys have the correct sort of lock, but CERTAINLY the wrong brand!!~!



All of the sited technology was created and instituted by ONE Company. American Lock.


http://www.americanlock.com/

They make the best. 

Nearly indestructible and the dickens, for even a pro, to pick!




















Use the American hasps as well. (the Abus/Master/U-Haul Discus lock is Ca-Ca. Can be twisted off with a crowbar!!!)


----------



## mickeyco

MALCO.New.York said:


> You guys have the correct sort of lock, but CERTAINLY the wrong brand!!~!
> 
> 
> 
> All of the sited technology was created and instituted by ONE Company. American Lock.
> 
> 
> http://www.americanlock.com/
> 
> They make the best.
> 
> Nearly indestructible and the dickens, for even a pro, to pick!
> 
> 
> 
> Use the American hasps as well. (the Abus Discus lock is Ca-Ca. Can be twisted off with a crowbar!!!)



I almost posted a picture of an American Lock, but the picture was to big.

I was just trying to suggest type/style, I have seen those cheap hasps on
many trailers, you can cut the hoop with a wire cutter.

Even the one I posted blew up bigger than it was when I saw it, I changed it so there is no side scrolling, I hate that.


.


----------



## buckleyclan

Ditto the recommendation for Tattletale. The GC I work for uses them and they work quite well.


----------



## jarvis design

Thanks for the input. I am trying to get some more info on the tattletale system and am going to compare it with another system I found called Trailer Guard. 
What I would really like to do is hook up a tazer which would zap anyone going into my trailer!! (apparently that is "setting a trap")


----------



## GregS

Just to remind.. an alarm system does nothing to prevent a break-in. It just cuts down on the amount of time they'll spend there once they get in.

Get some good locks, a light that comes on with a motion detector, and maybe put a sign on the trailer stating "Cameras in use". A dog would be good too


----------



## Tinstaafl

BuildingHomes said:


> Get some good locks, a light that comes on with a motion detector, and maybe put a sign on the trailer stating "Cameras in use". A dog would be good too


An acquaintance of mine has a hunting camp way out in the boonies that was constantly being broken into a few years ago. He mounted a small red blinking LED in the door, with the label "You are being filmed." No trouble for over five years now.


----------



## mickeyco

BuildingHomes said:


> Just to remind.. an alarm system does nothing to prevent a break-in. It just cuts down on the amount of time they'll spend there once they get in.
> 
> Get some good locks, a light that comes on with a motion detector, and maybe put a sign on the trailer stating "Cameras in use". A dog would be good too



I thought of a good idea, this should be right up your alley (being a low voltage guy), the use of a remote controlled, solenoid controlled, latch on the inside with a back up solenoid for redundancy, run off a 12 volt battery with back-up hooked to the trailers external 120 hook up. I'm guessing $150 - $250.



.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

mickeyco said:


> I thought of a good idea, this should be right up your alley (being a low voltage guy), the use of a remote controlled, solenoid controlled, latch on the inside with a back up solenoid for redundancy, run off a 12 volt battery with back-up hooked to the trailers external 120 hook up. I'm guessing $150 - $250.
> 
> 
> 
> .


There is an Idea!!!! Internal Locking Mechanism!!!!!


----------



## nailman

*Oakland*

I worked on a site in Oakland where the GC had his conex broke into 2 times, one day I showed up for work the conex was open and a doberman was running around in side the fence and a torn piece of shirt was hanging off the top of the fence. He was locking the dog in the conex over night. Must have scared the crap out of the thief when he opened the conex.


----------



## GregS

mickeyco said:


> I thought of a good idea, this should be right up your alley (being a low voltage guy), the use of a remote controlled, solenoid controlled, latch on the inside with a back up solenoid for redundancy, run off a 12 volt battery with back-up hooked to the trailers external 120 hook up. I'm guessing $150 - $250.


You've basically described a prox-card access system, except you use solenoids on the door strikes. 

I'm sure there is a different device that will latch some big-honkin' bolts on the inside of the door.


----------



## kauser667

actually one of our work vans have a solenoid locks that works with the remote. Its great and no hockey puck lock and extra keys!


----------



## Lyle Clark

BuildingHomes said:


> You've basically described a prox-card access system, except you use solenoids on the door strikes.
> 
> I'm sure there is a different device that will latch some big-honkin' bolts on the inside of the door.


Check this from LockIn Security.

trailer-alarms.com/videos/Movie2.wmv

Lyle


----------



## YomsDesigns

Thank Lyle. how do i get something like that for my trailer?


----------



## jcalvin

I like the lockin style. At around $1400, a bit costly for a small set-up. But, if you have a number of tools in the traile, as most of us do, it is an insurance policy that is justified. If you show up on site with a crew ready to get to work and your tools are gone, you will loose that in downtime and job delay backlash easily.


----------



## Lyle Clark

YomsDesigns said:


> Thank Lyle. how do i get something like that for my trailer?


They are going through final testing right now, and should hopefully be ready for sale later this month. Our company will be a distributor for them, once shipping starts.

Click my name to get my contact info.

jcalvin, you are right about both the price, and the downtime issue.


----------



## charlie828

Around here the thieves have been known to cut out the side of the trailer. They use a battery powered reciprocating saw. Don't even bother with the doors and locks. I like the idea of the blinking red LED. Or a mean dog or burro. They bite.


----------



## BattleRidge

Just run and extension cord into the side of the trailor so it could look like a heater or something, then make it zap the **** out of them. Or put a couch in there and park it in the same spot again leave it unlocked and sit there with a shotgun with a sandback in it.


----------



## Mitch M

Here is what I use on both of my doors on my enclosed trailer. I have the cable hooked in through the loop and through the wheel and leaves right on through the other one and then hook it up to the lock like in the picture.

Have not had any problem but hey, I am proactive. I also have a wireless camera pointing down at my driveway that is motion detected. I actually caught two guys on it a few weeks ago. Saw them go up to my truck and look in and try the door. They did not see anything so then they went to the next door neighbors and did the same thing to their cars. This was the same night that 23 cars got broken in to in my neighborhood.


----------



## K2

I like these. They are loud, make you crap your pants even if you know they are there, and nobody will hang around long enough to find out you only paid 13 bucks for it. I usually set 2 or 3 out. .. Caught a guy once and maybe ran off a few over the years.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MOTION-DETECTOR...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Southern Build

Mitch M said:


> Here is what I use on both of my doors on my enclosed trailer. I have the cable hooked in through the loop and through the wheel and leaves right on through the other one and then hook it up to the lock like in the picture.
> 
> Have not had any problem but hey, I am proactive. I also have a wireless camera pointing down at my driveway that is motion detected. I actually caught two guys on it a few weeks ago. Saw them go up to my truck and look in and try the door. They did not see anything so then they went to the next door neighbors and did the same thing to their cars. This was the same night that 23 cars got broken in to in my neighborhood.


It looks like a good start, but don't rely to much on it. That locking bar / handle could be compromised, very, very quickly, completely bypassing your lock.


----------



## Lyle Clark

Southern Build said:


> It looks like a good start, but don't rely to much on it. That locking bar / handle could be compromised, very, very quickly, completely bypassing your lock.


They are much better than the round locks that are easier to compromise.









Lyle


----------



## infomercialscam

Jobsite security continues to be a major challenge for contractors.
TattleTale is a complete _alarm system_ in one smart, transportable little box.
It is effective alarm system.


----------



## JonM

Let him sleep inside....:thumbsup:









​


----------



## sshef

Simply put the TrailerGuard systems are the best on the market! Price has nothing to do with it! Must be a good product if every major trailer manufacturer offers it as an option


----------



## Winchester

A couple years ago our Electrical Sub had his truck broken into twice in a few months.

He got a big german shephard and hasn't had a problem since.









Friendly dog if he knows you or you come with the owner.
Not friendly at all if you come alone and he doesn't know you :whistling


----------



## Avlbuilder

*Trailer Alarm*

Look into this alarm:

www.sleepercellalarm.com

no monthly fee. They do not use power until a door is opened then it sends you a text message to alert you.


----------

